
How YesGraph Grew 10X in 100 Days - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/10x-in-100-days/
======
rwalker
I think an interesting point alluded to by the last paragraph is that hitting
goals also depends on setting the right ones at the right times.

Sounds like YesGraph isn't planning to immediately repeat the 10X in 100 days
goal because the right goal for the next 100 days is instead to expand the
product so that it can support another 10X later on.

Are you organizing the next 100 days around a similarly ambitious and
measurable goal?

~~~
ivankirigin
Yeah, pushing for scale when we know how to improve the experience isn't the
right goal. Ideally, you'd do it all, but you need to manage and focus your
attention.

This will be elaborated in a future post, but we broke down the funnel into 6
parts, and gave each of our 3 engineers two ownership areas. There are clear
metrics for each component, and the responsibility to make those metrics go up
rests on them. It is still very focused, but embracing incremental
improvements in different areas takes more resolve than a single goal.

More on this soon!

